# June 2005 sevenstring.org stats:



## Chris

For those interested:

*Monthly Statistics for June 2005 *



> Total Hits 1714743
> Total Files 931884
> Total Pages 395843
> Total Visits 20564
> Total KBytes 20823808
> 
> Total Unique Sites 7510
> Total Unique URLs 634
> Total Unique Referrers 550
> Total Unique Usernames 1
> Total Unique User Agents 644
> 
> (Average/Max)
> 
> Hits per Hour 2646 8811
> Hits per Day 63509 85117
> Files per Day 34514 47642
> Pages per Day 14660 24474
> Visits per Day 761 1511
> KBytes per Day 771252 3645640





> Top 20 of 449 Total Search Strings
> 
> # Hits Search String
> 
> 1 79 11.00% sevenstring.org
> 2 14 1.95% schecter c7 hellraiser
> 3 11 1.53% carvin dc727
> 4 10 1.39% seven string
> 5 9 1.25% rusty cooley
> 6 8 1.11% madison divinity
> 7 7 0.97% rg7620
> 8 7 0.97% seven string ibanez
> 9 6 0.84% 540s7 guitar ibanez
> 10 6 0.84% caparison guitars
> 11 6 0.84% sevenstring
> 12 5 0.70% www.sevenstring.org
> 13 4 0.56% cort viva 7
> 14 4 0.56% esp h-307
> 15 4 0.56% esp ltd m207
> 16 4 0.56% gtorockz
> 17 4 0.56% ibanez weeping demon sound clip
> 18 4 0.56% prs 7-string
> 19 4 0.56% rg7421
> 20 4 0.56% schecter c-7 hellraiser





> Top 10 of 71 Total Countries
> 
> # Hits Files KBytes Country
> 
> 1 871764 50.84% 432364 46.40% 12215948 58.66% Network
> 2 384084 22.40% 254124 27.27% 3959502 19.01% US Commercial
> 3 229911 13.41% 107278 11.51% 1471345 7.07% Unresolved/Unknown
> 4 43777 2.55% 21167 2.27% 161829 0.78% Canada
> 5 33494 1.95% 16817 1.80% 719907 3.46% US Educational
> 6 21281 1.24% 10684 1.15% 98273 0.47% Poland
> 7 16321 0.95% 12143 1.30% 101080 0.49% Australia
> 8 12302 0.72% 8392 0.90% 46853 0.22% Belgium
> 9 10264 0.60% 4733 0.51% 43455 0.21% United Kingdom
> 10 10044 0.59% 8714 0.94% 86986 0.42% Finland


----------



## dpm

Well, that's fucking enlightening isn't it folks 

EDIT : Note the head scratch smilie indicating _my_ lack of complete comprehension of the meaning of these statistics. This was intended to provoke an amused reaction and, hopefully, an explanation...


----------



## Leon

Visits per Day *7*61 1511


----------



## Chris

dpm said:


> Well, that's fucking enlightening isn't it folks



:\ I figured people might be interested in knowing.


----------



## Digital Black

Need a new catagory, Chris.
Moron useage..


----------



## dpm

That was just a little joke, lighten up. 
I actually do find it interesting, though without a comparison it's hard to make much of it.
What kind of stats do similar sites (jem, petrucci, etc.) get?


----------



## dpm

To clarify, I was expecting a quick response to that snide remark when I posted it - not long after Chris started the thread. 
It was bait, having a little fun, nothing more.


----------



## Digital Black

dpm said:


> To clarify, I was expecting a quick response to that snide remark when I posted it - not long after Chris started the thread.
> It was bait, having a little fun, nothing more.


----------

